# Family key to Happiness



## Scott (Aug 21, 2007)

Family is Key to Happiness, NOT Money and Sex Says New Survey of Youth


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 21, 2007)

No kidding!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 21, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> No kidding!



Yeah, what do you know? The Bible is right occasionally!


----------

